# Repair Rusted Attic AC Condensate Pan??



## robhouston (May 28, 2007)

I've got a central AC unit in my attic, and the main coil condensate pan is rusted through, to the point where the condensate is leaking into the "backup" pan.  Last year, I attempted to fix the pan with an epoxy material, which worked for a short while, but now the pan is leaking again, and the drain is still clear.

My guess is the way to properly fix the pan is to have a tech come out and perhaps replace the coil.  My problem with this is that the AC is already 14 years old, so I'm thinking that it doesn't have too much life left, and it's working fine, except for the condensate leak.  So, I hate to spend that much money on an older unit.

I've been thinking that as an alternative, I can fashion a pan to install between the coil cabinet (horizontal unit installation about a foot off the floor of the attic) and the backup pan, and pipe this "new" pan into the primary condensate drain.  So, I'd effectively catch the leaking condensate before it comes in contact with the backup pan/drain.

Does this approach make sense, or am I better off spending quite a bit of money to have this properly fixed?  Again, my main concern is that this is an older unit, and I'm thinking I'm better off saving my money for eventual replacement.  Am I missing something with this thinking?

Thanks, in advance, for your advice!

Regards,

Rob


----------



## glennjanie (May 29, 2007)

Welcome Rob, we're glad to have you:
Your idea of another pan is right on! I wold get a Plastic pan this time to defeat any rust problems. The plastic pan will need considerable support. For a horizontal unit the pan may need to be up to 4' long and maybe, 18" wide. If I'm close to the size needed you will need a 2 X 2 X 24" crossing the bottom pan each foot of length. Drill holes in each end of the 2 X 2s so you can suspend them with wires from above. Of course, you will want to pitch the pan to one end just slightly to make it drain completly.
Glenn


----------



## robhouston (May 29, 2007)

Glenn:

Thanks for your reply!  Yes, I'm thinking of a plastic pan, but I only need one about 33" long by 6" wide, so I'm looking for something like a plastic flower box in which I can install a 3/4" PVC adapter.  Yes, I am planning to do something to support it, but I'm still mulling that over.  The 2x2 idea sounds interesting, so I'll think that through some more.

Thanks for validating my idea.  Some others (not in this forum) have suggested that maybe it's time to replace the AC unit, which is probably somewhat true since it is 14 years old, but then you get into the furnace attached to it, etc., and as long as the unit is working, I'd rather leave it as is for another few years, if possible.

Regards,

Rob


----------

